# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  vacation in weekend

## tranzysmitha

please tell me best place in Florida we can go and take enjoy in weekend? :Big Grin:

----------


## lesliystewart

Florida is one of the great option to spend our vacation in weekend. Many beautiful attraction places to here like Walt Disney World, The Everglades, Castillo de San Marcos, Universal Orlando Resort, Kennedy Space Center, Florida Keys and many more. This all place is too fantastic as well as help to make memorable your vacation.

----------


## davidsmith36

A vacation or holiday is a leave of absence from a regular occupation, or a specific trip or journey, usually for the purpose of recreation or tourism.

----------


## Nehal121

Try to go in Pensacola it has great white sand beaches. All you want to do is grab a cocktail from the local beach bar and layout in the sun and play in the surf all day long.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Visit your near places & enjoy weekend there.

----------


## martinsimmons748

Disney World is Florida's most popular weekend destination. Disney World can easily be the most expensive weekend you'll ever take too, but it doesn't have to be.

----------


## rivmerlin

Hello all, I am really glad to see these interesting answers here and I hope you guys also help me with by letting me know about the best hotel in tel aviv israel? If anyone have any information please let me know here.

Thanks!

----------


## shrikant275

A holiday is the absence of a daily occupation or a certain trip, usually for recreation or tourism purposes.

----------


## Lopityh

I really want to fly to Spain and have already started saving money for this trip

----------


## SuperswagMax

I'm very glad I found this place and got so many good tips here so thank you so much for helping me learn more. I wish you a good day

----------


## martinsimmons748

Disney World is Florida's most popular weekend destination. Disney World can easily be the most expensive weekend you'll ever take too, but it doesn't have to be.

----------


## rivmerlin

Hello all, I am really glad to see these interesting answers here and I hope you guys also help me with by letting me know about the best hotel in tel aviv israel? If anyone have any information please let me know here.

Thanks!

----------


## shrikant275

A holiday is the absence of a daily occupation or a certain trip, usually for recreation or tourism purposes.

----------


## Lopityh

I really want to fly to Spain and have already started saving money for this trip

----------


## SuperswagMax

I'm very glad I found this place and got so many good tips here so thank you so much for helping me learn more. I wish you a good day

----------

